# Baldur’s Gate released for iPad



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2012)

At last! 



> Baldur’s Gate Enhanced Edition, a new version of the classic computer role playing (CRPG) game originally developed by BioWare, has been released for the iPad. The game will cost you $9.99 and is available for immediate download from the App Store.
> 
> Overhaul Games, comprising several of the game’s original developers, has recreated Baldur’s Gate in a new “Enhanced Edition” featuring new characters, new adventures, new content and more. The company originally planned to release the game over the summer but used some additional time to tweak and improve the gameplay experience.


----------



## Random (Dec 7, 2012)

Any sign of an android version?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2012)

Not heard anything about that at all tbh. Only know it's coming for Mac and PC in addition to the iPad.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 7, 2012)

I never got into Baldur's Gate the way I got into Planescape: Torment. I think it may just have been too hard.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 7, 2012)

aparently the new version is even harder


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2012)

Random said:


> Any sign of an android version?



Yeah, due out in the next few weeks. 

Sold my iPad. I only got it in the first place cos of BG but they took so bloody long over it I got fed up of waiting.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not heard anything about that at all tbh. Only know it's coming for Mac and PC in addition to the iPad.



It's been out for a week or so on Mac and PC.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's been out for a week or so on Mac and PC.



Oh, no, pc only. Mac to follow.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> I never got into Baldur's Gate the way I got into Planescape: Torment. I think it may just have been too hard.


 
I did start it a good few times but never found the time, think the mobility of having this edition will change the time cost dynamic for me.


----------



## Epona (Dec 8, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> I never got into Baldur's Gate the way I got into Planescape: Torment. I think it may just have been too hard.


 
BG was utterly punishing. If you died in a dungeon and reloaded, everything respawned and then some (I never was quite sure whether that was intentional or a bug! I played it back in the day when patches came on disks attached to magazine covers because not so many people had access to the internet as they do now), so there was a real incentive not to have to reload. It was one of those games where if something looked too difficult it probably was, and retreating was a better option than pushing on, and where getting your arse handed to you was a regular feature, rather than a rarity.

I think if it's being released in a format for mobile devices, that's excellent. I hope more people get to experience the game, it's a classic for good reason.


----------



## Random (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't remember BG1 being hard. Apart from the final battle, where I killed my melee fighters with exploding arrows by mistake. Icewind Dale and Heart of Winter were hard just by throwing endless enemies at you in a closed environment. But BG1 was an open world that I loved exploring.


----------



## Santino (Dec 8, 2012)

I won the final battle just by unloading two Wands of Monster Summoning into the room. Any other way just got half my party instantly killed.


----------



## Epona (Dec 8, 2012)

Random said:


> I don't remember BG1 being hard


 
Good for you.  I found it hard.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 8, 2012)

hard in games is such a subjective thing.

the problem is  anything  that is too hard is unplayable.  ii'd always err on the side of easiness.  

however i noticed that this review points out it's hard!
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/art...ws&utm_medium=index_carousel&utm_campaign=all


----------



## Random (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I used to reload a lot, especially when I came into a nee area that needed me to rethink my tactics. Playing trying not to reload must have been very hard. But I'd like to know more about why the Escapist reviewer thinks it's hard. Compared to a modern game like Skyrim or something. I don't see why BG1 is harder. As soon as I got a full party all with bows or slings, I could deal with most generic enemies. And having at least one tank to soak up surprise attacks.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 8, 2012)

perhaps it's just where the curve is.

oldergames tend to have a much steeper cureve   with  even teir easy mode being quite tough

so modern games are REALLY easy on easy.   i started playing saints row iii on easy  and  i simply couldn't die.  it was like being in god mode.   same with assassins creed.  some of the timed stuff got me   buy  i never felt  like  i was going to die in combats

(personally for me this is what i want.   i want games to be interactive stories  much more than skill challenges.)

going back and playing some older games  for the mega drive  i found them mercylessly unforgiving in comparison


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh great one of the great online community mod classic games is going to get the apple treatment


Woop woop 

Ballocks.

You can already turn the original saga in the one world mod

Fuck off apple


----------



## Random (Dec 8, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> perhaps it's just where the curve is.
> 
> oldergames tend to have a much steeper cureve   with  even teir easy mode being quite tough
> 
> ...


We've already had the discussion on game didifficulty in general. I like a game where I feel I've had to learn something to get past a challenge. A game that's too hard for me is where I'm just not clever, or dexterous enough to learn what's needed. 

I still remember my feeling of achievement when I worked out a party formation that protected my squashies and let me slaughter the mine master and all his skellies.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 8, 2012)

yeah  that thread *shudder*

i'm just all about  choice.  a friend of mine plays everything on super hard.  he doesn't feel like it right unless it takes him like a week to do a single level.  i'd lose my mind  doing something like that


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 8, 2012)

need to update to ios 6 and can't be arsed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2012)

Ah yeah that's a pain, means that people have to make the choice between apps and maps...


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 9, 2012)

The iOS version makes repeated references to using the space bar and hovering the mouse over various things 

I've played for about an hour or so. The tutorial is a pointless clusterfuck. It's confusing, makes reference to icons by name when the icons themselves have no way of being identified as 'name,' and is - generally - horrendous. However, you're walked through everything you could possibly need to know at the start of the game anyhows, so it's nothing but a badly-done repetition of something that is covered far better as a part of the game.

Walking through doors and talking to people is also a bit of a clusterfuck. If you've got a group selected, they *will not* walk through a door unless you get an arbitrary combination of clicks in various places right. It's like a 'spot the ball' competition with clicks.

The graphics don't look like they've been updated much  But I'm properly enjoying the game dynamics. Despite being pretty graphics non-intensive, there's 1.8gb of game there.

Very glad I got it. Enjoying it greatly so far.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 9, 2012)

Pfft just get the original saga and community mods


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 9, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Pfft just get the original saga and community mods


Why would I, though?

A very large / respected - what? - late 1990s game on my iPad = awesome. A late 1990s game on my lappy / desktop... no thanks, tbh.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 9, 2012)

Requiring iOS 6 means that it won't work at all on an iPad 1.

Getting a new iPad because the old one won't play Baldur's Gate would be the sort of appalling financial decision that I'm trying to wean myself off, though.


----------



## Random (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope to have an iPad that can play this in time for the 20 year anniversary of BG1


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Why would I, though?
> 
> A very large / respected - what? - late 1990s game on my iPad = awesome. A late 1990s game on my lappy / desktop... no thanks, tbh.


 
well if you own an ipad you are a wrongan anyways so


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 9, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> well if you own an ipad you are a wrongan anyways so


In this instance and with reference to this game, the way forward is owning Android tablets that can't play it, or Windows lappies that can run late-1990s games? 

I do hope you enjoy your time on this iOS / Baldur's Gate thread, but kinda get the impression it isn't really your cup of tea


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 9, 2012)

Have just spent 10mins sorting out equipment at an inn :>


----------



## Random (Dec 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Have just spent 10mins sorting out equipment at an inn :>


I've got some cheap whisky for you


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Have just spent 10mins sorting out equipment at an inn :>


This is what old school RPGs involved. They are basically management sims most of the time.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 9, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This is what old school RPGs involved. They are basically management sims most of the time.


Yeah. I enjoyed and appreciated it  It *was* sold as AD&D rules


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 10, 2012)

Step into a new area, instantly surrounded by four wolves, everyone eaten


----------

